# Wrap around pick-up rack



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Buzzers, 
I am looking to buy or have built a contractor style wrap around rack for my truck that will fit over my camper shell. I am looking for something that can carry raft frames, kayaks, and other gear as well as materials for the occasional construction project. Maybe with some sort of Africa basket type design. Does anyone know of anyone in the NOCO area that can custom build these? My google searching has not turned up much more than the Yakima racks and Hauler type racks, but these are not exactly what I am looking for. Are there other commercially available racks that I have not yet found? Thanks


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I have had a few versions of them and have a lighter weight "ladder rack" attached to my truck topper now. There are a couple good threads on here and a decade ago I asked on here and got a few responses from welders, cannot find that thread right now.

Colmin-X Racks - Pickup and Truck Ladder and Load Racks

When I searched I looked at all the commercial rigs for work trucks, is the link above the "hauler" type racks you want to avoid?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

My buddy and I welded one for my Tacoma awhile back. It was pretty bomber but we built it much too heavy so I would say go lighter than heavier. It's been awhile so I might have this wrong but I want to say I spend about $150 on material and $200 for powdercoating. If we tallied up the labor, that would have been north of $500 easily. We didn't have a pipe bender so used all 1/8 square tubing. I have friends that have bent pipe and their racks were plenty strong and much lighter. Here's the only pic I have at work. Shoot me a PM if you want other pics to help your design. I really liked the side outriggers to tie kayaks on. We also welded chain links sideways for tie down points which turned out to work really well.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The column x racks are well made. My was made by the guy he bought out, Remuda, and it is on its second truck; was new in 1999.

Mine's square and heavy and stout, but the round tubes are a bit lighter and he'll do aluminum if you're willing to pay for it.

Riley's been working on a cab over design that fits in front of the cab over camper. If we come up with a viable design, that's who we'll have build it.

Things to consider are weight and wind load. Both are detrimental to fuel economy, even on a diesel, let alone a Tacoma.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I'll definitely check that guy in Denver out. I was thinking of something that would extend over the cab, maybe some kind of floor so I could put stuff on top, thinking of round tubes so I could put Yakima accessories on it. Also maybe walk rails and/or an access ladder. What design features do others think would be important/useful/helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

https://autoplicity.com/2545115-par...MIk7Hc-9bQ1QIVwYl-Ch1zGwLyEAQYAyABEgIKmPD_BwE


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Go with a quality custom rack, I used to have a cap mounted commercially manufactured one, till about two days ago. Wind ripped it off my truck, along with a sheet of 3/8" plywood. Crossed three lanes of traffic, almost was hit by a mini van. Glad I did not get someone killed. 
Building my new rack myself, not buying some manufacturers piece of shit ever again.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Not sure what truck you have, but have you considered Prinsu Design Studio, Gobi, FrontRunner, BajaRack, etc. I have a prinsu that carries the raft or roof top tent, rocket box, bikes, surfboards, etc. The overland / trail racks look better, but are not as strong as the contractor cage style. I carry a bit of weight on mine for home projects every now and then, but mostly load it with toys to get outside.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

If you look at any big name rack manufacturers product, it is essentially sheet metal that holds it to your vehicle. The OP has the right idea, but still sayin', get a decent one, never realized it until this week.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

The pyranha kayaks truck is a hell of a rig.


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

We have Colmin X Racks on our work trucks, buy once cry once, they are bomber racks! 

He quoted me around $1350 with a few bells and whistles for my Tacoma over topper rack. Maybe next year if I choose to keep the truck.


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

Paramount Automotive makes a one size fits all contractor rack that fits over a canopy. You can get one from Amazon for about $400, with free 2 day shipping if you are a prime member. I have one and it does the job. There was a part missing and the Paramount shipped it to me without any headaches. That being said, I have a Chevy 1500 and there is about 8 - 10 inches of clearance everywhere between the canopy and the rack. I could strap my oars on the underside. Personally I think it looks a little large for the truck, but everyone I ask tells me it looks just fine. I'll send pics if you want.


----------

